# easy pinhole polaroid



## mysteryscribe (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a nice polaroid still shooting polaroid film but with a pinhole lens.  It would be more useful to someone who does emulsion thransfers than to me.  Interesting camera I made though.  Da pink thang is the lens cover/shutter you take it off to expose film and put it back to stop a shutter lol.


----------

